# New Cover Art: The Sundering by Gav Thorpe



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Original Post: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Everyone_loves_a_villain.html




> Heroes are all well and good, but it’s the villains that make the Warhammer World what it is.
> In a land filled with hell-spawned daemons, mad sorcerers and insane necromancers, you need to be pretty maniacal to stand out from the crowd. But in this age of tyrants, there is one name that strikes fear into every soul in the Old World and beyond.
> 
> Malekith, the Witch King of Naggaroth.
> ...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice. Malekith is just one of those characters that never looks bad, no matter how he's drawn, and this is no exception.


LotN


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice artwork


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Malekith is just one of those characters that never looks bad


Looks are decieving he's a very bad elf!

Annoyed that I bought all the individuals books but did not read them should have waited!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wait, a moment ago Black Library did top notch artwork? Somehow this one is a huge let down in my opinion.

I like that layout and all, but the style is what does not fit with me.


----------

